# What the heck is this?



## toddphilip (May 23, 2012)

I swear I googled it first and I'm sure it's not grapes (it better not be grapes), but what the heck is this thing growing on my grapes. I have been pruning back a mild plume moth infestation and I haven't used any sprays/chemicals. They're likely native american or early hybrid grapes. They only appear on one of ten vines, just on a few buds.


----------



## grapeman (May 23, 2012)

Those are galls and if you cut them open you will find a larvae inside. Get rid of them. They aren't grapes. Your blossoms haven't even opened yet as the caps are still tight and green.

It is probably the Grape Tumid Gallmaker. Here is a picture of it on the leaves. You just got ity on the flower cluster.
http://gardenscout.wordpress.com/tag/grape-tumid-gallmaker/


----------



## toddphilip (May 23, 2012)

Ack! And to think I almost tasted it! Thanks G-man!


----------



## xanxer82 (May 23, 2012)

Scary! Hopefully I won't have to deal with them.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 23, 2012)

toddphilip said:


> Ack! And to think I almost tasted it! Thanks G-man!



**Gagging** a little... ewwwwwwww


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 23, 2012)

Crunchy outside with a soft chewy center


----------



## Deezil (May 23, 2012)

djrockinsteve said:


> Crunchy outside with a soft chewy center



Sounds like a Mike 'N Ike!


----------



## mwestern (May 24, 2012)

And we thought Black Rot was Bad.....Good Luck !!!


----------



## SarahRides (May 24, 2012)

A little protein added to your wine!


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2012)

Its hideous!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2012)

"I think I just spit up in my mouth"


----------

